# campground in France



## chris88410 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello, 

A tiny camping located in the middle of the forest in the Vosges, http://www.camping-vosges-nature.com

Friendly athmosphere and fire allowed, quite rare in french campsite.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Usually, when I see "nature" mentioned in sites in Europe, I usually think of clothes off type of camping  or is it naturellement(?)


----------



## chris88410 (Jan 23, 2021)

*camping nature*

Hello, 

UN camping naturiste = without clothes
Un camping nature = a campsite with a nature consciousness mean that the cloth are on !:vs_laugh:

Thanks


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I knew it was something like that Chris


----------

